# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Ngắm hoa đào ở Thượng Hải-Trung Quốc

## toiyeuhanoipho89

Là loài hoa đặc trưng của đất nước mặt trời mọc, nhưng hoa anh đào rất được yêu thích và trồng ở nhiều nơi tại Trung Quốc như Bắc Kinh, Hàng Châu, Hạ Môn, Vũ Hán, Thành Đô, Thượng Hải. Ở Trung Quốc tập trung khoảng 300 chủng loại hoa anh đào đẹp mang sắc trắng, hồng hòa quyện, thưởng nở sớm hơn ở Nhật Bản từ 2 đến 3 tuần giá dịch vụ thám tử. Trong lễ hội hoa anh đào hàng năm ở huyện Nanhui, Thượng Hải, người dân có thể đắm mình săc đỏ, hồng của hoa anh đào- những màu tượng trưng cho sự thịnh vượng, cuộc sống và tình yêu trong nền văn hóa Trung Quốc.

Hàng Châu, mảnh đất nổi tiếng trong những câu chuyện lịch sử Trung Quốc càng thêm thắm sắc với cánh hoa đào nở muộn. Người Trung Quốc thường nói: “Trên trời có thiên đàng, dưới đất có Tô Châu và Hàng Châu” để ca ngợi vẻ đẹp của nơi đây. Ngày xuân, những cây đào trước Tây Hồ lộng gió nở những đợt hoa cuối cùng, tô điểm cho thành phố xinh đẹp này một vẻ đẹp hữu tình hiếm có.

Thành phố Thượng Hải sôi động, nhộn nhịp luôn luôn là điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch. Tuy nhiên, bạn vẫn có thể tìm cho mình những điểm đến bình lặng nơi đây. Hãy cùng đi du lich đê có thể *ngắm hoa đào ở Thượng Hải


Mỗi mùa xuân, du khách đổ xô đến huyện Nanhui cho lễ hội hoa anh đào hàng năm, nơi họ có thể tắm trong những bông hoa màu đỏ và màu hồng, những màu tượng trưng cho sự thịnh vượng, cuộc sống và tình yêu trong nền văn hóa Trung Quốc.

Vé máy bay đi Trung Quốc

Làng hoa đào Nanhui Taohuachun ở thị trấn Huinan là một trong các trang trại hoa đào phổ biến nhất. Những chương trình biểu diễn truyền thống cũng được tổ chức tại đây. Bạn đừng nên bỏ lỡ các cuộc đua lợn.



Đồng hành cùng hãng hàng không China Airline, bạn sẽ có một hành trình an toàn và thuận lợi với chi phí bay thấp nhất. Hãy liên hệ ngay tới Đại lý China Airlinestheo đường dây nóng: Hà Nội: (04)37478953 – Hồ Chí Minh: (08)39205999 để đặtvé máy bay đi Thượng Hải một cách đơn giản, nhanh chóng và được hỗ trợ sắp xếp lịch trình bay và cập nhật các thông tin cần thiết liên quan đến chuyến đi như thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh, kinh nghiệm du lịch, cách thức hoàn, hủy hay đổi vé máy bay,…

Thông tin chuyến bay





Vé máy bay đi Bắc Kinh*

----------

